# Towing question



## Drgrafix (Jan 31, 2013)

Peteo, let me know how ya make out...I'm in PA as well. Maybe I've been doing it wrong all along!


----------



## Smittle Ex (Apr 14, 2012)

How do you figure there has to be 20K on front axle? And yes there are variables on bridges but that comes into weight reductions on older bridges where weights are reduced, mostly


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

Definately have the State Police come out and check it for you. It will be no charge. It is their job. If they say no, talk to a supervisor. DOT pays the state police to write tickets. Time and a half. They call them safety details. The State Police will be happy to check things out for you and tell you exactly what you can do and can't do. Free and no tickets. 
Unless you know the local police, don't bother with them. It is extremely rare that a local cop is certified to pulll over a commercial truck. If a load is loose or strap is dragging that is a a different story. They can't pull a truck over for a safety check. I'm not saying they won't, but it is a 4th Admendment violation.

Keep in mind that if one State cop says it is okay, another may give you ticket. They all interpret the law a little different. If you do get a ticket, go to court and tell the judge about the first inspection. The judge will throw it out even if the first guy was wrong. It would be entrapment.


----------



## cdkyle (Jul 12, 2009)

cdkyle said:


> I doubt it. The problem is there has to be 20k on the FRONT axle. Not possible, unless you are gonna push the trailer. Then the length or span between axles comes into play.
> 
> Bottom line is, if they want to find something wrong, you're going to get a ticket.:sad:


You know, this statement I made is probably wrong. I think a certain percentage of the weight has to be on the front axle for steering purposes. I'm sure you cannot exceed the maximum GVW, the maximum rating of the trailer, and there should be a maximum towing capacity for the truck. Then the weight distribution and spans come into play, I think. Its so dam confusing.

The above posters are right, it would probably be best to try and set up a site visit (at your site) from you state's DOT.


----------

